# komma oder punkt akzeptieren



## riaat (25. Jan 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage bezüglich der Benutzereingabe einer "double" Zahl.
Gibt es eine Funktion, die es mir erlaubt, bei der Eingabe einer "double" Zahl auch ein Komma zu verwenden?
Zur Zeit würde ich dabei eine Exception auslösen...
Gruß Richard


----------



## Gast (25. Jan 2007)

ersetzt das komma durch einen punkt und es geht


----------



## The_S (25. Jan 2007)

```
double eingabe = Double.parseDouble(text.replace(',', '.'));
```


----------



## Slater (25. Jan 2007)

oder verwende zum Parsen nicht Double.valueOf()
sondern
(richtiges Numberformat).parse()

schaue dir dazu die Klassen NumberFormat + DecimalFormat an


----------



## riaat (25. Jan 2007)

Danke!!!


----------



## Leroy42 (25. Jan 2007)

Slater hat gesagt.:
			
		

> oder verwende zum Parsen nicht Double.valueOf()
> sondern
> (richtiges Numberformat).parse()
> 
> schaue dir dazu die Klassen NumberFormat + DecimalFormat an





			
				riaat hat gesagt.:
			
		

> bei der Eingabe einer "double" Zahl *auch* ein Komma zu verwenden?



==> Fragestellung nicht richtig gelesen
==> 5-, setzen!
(  )


----------

